# Kodak DP2 Software



## missingelement (Aug 9, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Kodak's DP2 software and how it compares the the functionality of Lightroom's workflow and tools. For my understanding, and I could be completely wrong here, is that the DP2 software is primarily for printing large batches of photographs.  That it doesn't have the controls that LR has or the RAW support, again just shooting in the dark.  

The reason I ask is that someone brought it up the other day trying to tell me that they could do everything in that program that you can do in LR (Color-Correction-wise).  Can anyone shine some more light on this and what the program is for, interface and/or output(JPGs, prints, XMPs etc.).

Thanks!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 12, 2012)

No idea but look here: http://www.kodak.com/global/en/professional/products/software/dp2/dp2.jhtml?pq-path=13819


----------



## KodakDP2Mgr (Aug 13, 2012)

*Kodak DP2 for Pro Labs*

"I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Kodak's DP2 software and how it compares the the functionality of Lightroom's workflow and tools."

Hi Brian, I work at Kodak on the DP2 program. It is very sophisticated and probably has all the tools for color correcting, including many automated algorithms. And yes, it can import RAW files in, but does all the corrections after conversion. I do not know LR, so I cannot say very specifically how it compares.

DP2 is developed for use by pro labs and is indeed used by most of the leading portrait, wedding, schools, and sports labs correcting and outputting images for pro photographers across the US&C. It can interface to a wide range of printers that output to true photographic paper, and to digital printers (including thermal dyesub and electrophotographic printers like Indigo and Kodak Nexpress). It can also simply render output to file/hot folder.

In some cases, photography businesses who have a couple output devices or more and do all their work inhouse have also found DP2 to be a good solution. DP2 is designed so that many tasks can be automated while leaving for user interaction at only the most critical elements like color balancing the image. Hope this background helps.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 15, 2012)

Well that's great information, thank you.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## missingelement (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for clearing that up! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Justin Parker (Aug 23, 2012)

KodakDP2Mgr,

I came across this posting here in my searching for information about DP2.  I have acquired an HR500 fim scanner to use for my film portrait and wedding photography and it comes with DP2. (version 8)   I have figured out how to make scans, but I am at a loss for how to go about optimizing the color and tonal reproduction.    There seems to be no available information that really explains the whole Kodak framework of fim terms, scene balance algorithm, color matrix factor, scene supression failure files... it is a long list.

Can you connect me somewhere with any information that might be useful?  I can't even find what I would call a comprehenive manual for DP2 (any version!) on the internet.  Perhaps most people are starting with digital files, but in my case I am starting with film I am trying to scan in.

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## KodakDP2Mgr (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Justin
DP2 V8.0 shipped with the HR500 Film Term Editor. This can be launched from the scanning menu, and it provides an interactive means to fine tune the parameters for a film term.
The DP2 Help files that were provided with V8.0 have extensive information about the HR500 Film Term setups and parameters, and also about the operation of the Film Term Editor. After launching the DP2 Help interface, search on "film term" to access the relevant topics.
If you don't find what you need there, please contact me at [email protected] as we probably have some other internal documents we can share about film terms.  
FYI.  DP2 v8 is over 6 years old now (we are up to v15 now), and there are probably some film terms that have been updated since then.  We can also answer questions about updating your DP2 version if you find the film terms in v8 aren't performing for you.   Thanks for the questions!



Justin Parker said:


> KodakDP2Mgr,
> 
> I came across this posting here in my searching for information about DP2. I have acquired an HR500 fim scanner to use for my film portrait and wedding photography and it comes with DP2. (version 8) I have figured out how to make scans, but I am at a loss for how to go about optimizing the color and tonal reproduction. There seems to be no available information that really explains the whole Kodak framework of fim terms, scene balance algorithm, color matrix factor, scene supression failure files... it is a long list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lori Adams (Jan 8, 2015)

*Kodak DP2 and Noritzu Fuji Crystal paper*

Hi, this thread came up on a google search just now on Kodak dp2.  I know it is a bit old, but perhaps one of you has had this question:  I would like to have a profile that I can load into Lightroom and use to softproof from a lab that uses a Kodak DP2 system that is 15 years old and using a Noritzu printer with Fuji Crystal paper, but they say they cannot send me an .icc profile.  Is there a profile out there somewhere that someone can recommend?  My other options may be to do a series of prints with them of color charts and then edit a profile (does "profile doctor" still exist)?  My system is calibrated, and I do not want to alter the monitor display for this.  thanks


----------



## KodakDP2Mgr (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Lori,
[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_semibold]Since the lab may be running a very old version of DP2, it's not possible for us to give you a definitive answer.  If the lab was on a newer version of DP2 and taking advantage of the color management features DP2, they would be using icc output profiles tuned to the printer & the paper.  [/FONT][FONT=wf_segoe-ui_semibold]They would also be using monitor profiles and a soft-proofing output profile in the lab to do any soft-proofing when they are calibrating their devices and/or color correcting orders.  This same soft-proofing profile could be shared with you also.  So it is quite possible the lab is on an older version and/or not using color profiles in DP2.   We could help the lab with those issues if they were to contact [/FONT][FONT=wf_segoe-ui_semibold]our DP2 technical support team.  Sorry we couldn't be of more immediate help.[/FONT]


----------



## Lori Adams (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you!  I am interested in forwarding your information to this lab!  But I do not know who you are or have your contact information.  My email is lori (at) loriadamsphoto (dot) com should you wish to give it to me that way.  Also, if you work with labs that utilize dp2 software and profiling and give profiles to clients, I would very much appreciate the referrals!!  Thank you again.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 9, 2015)

Great service KodakDP2Mgr!


----------

